# Catfish are tough cookies!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pleco's, i send a box of longfin brown pleco's to a customer recently. Via USPS priority. Am sure dont need to tell you how hot it's been lately no matter where you are in the USA. Some odd ball reason took 8 days to get to them, at 2x2" plecos in a bag, they all arrived good and alive!                    


So in my conclusion, plecos are tough cookies.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Plecos are very tough.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Priority mail has also been doing some wacky stuff lately. I ordered some plants from Arizona, and from there they went to Indiana before finally reaching me here in Alabama.
Alas, those plants weren't as tough as plecos...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey matt, this is the third post I have seen you do this in. Look at the date on the posts. The original poster is not expecting someone to post on a 2 year old thread.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Got it sorry.


----------

